# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Греется процессор

## SDS

Я разогнал AMD с 2,2 до 2,6. Три года нормально работал, а сейчас вырубаться начал, скинул на 2,5.
Температура 45 - 50С.
Какой - то ресурс,видать, со временем срабатывается.
Менять пора.
Бабки, бабки - где их брать?

----------


## .29

> Я разогнал AMD с 2,2 до 2,6. Три года нормально работал, а сейчас вырубаться начал, скинул на 2,5.
> Температура 45 - 50С.
> Какой - то ресурс,видать, со временем срабатывается.
> Менять пора.


Возможно, нужно поменять термопасту.

----------


## JAHolper

Кстати, насчёт термопасты верняк. У меня процессор начал греться, раскрутил, а там термопаста сыпется... Но пока так оставил) Может кто подскажет где её брать и сколько стоит?

----------


## SDS

Самый дешёвый вариант

----------


## SDS

Или такой

----------


## .29

Да КПТ-8 сойдет. Обычно во всяких магазинчиках железячных есть.

У меня вот кулер ооочень шумит на видеокарте, так я отсоединил вообще. 92 градуса почти без нагрузки. Уже больше года работает.

----------


## kalita

> Кстати, насчёт термопасты верняк. У меня процессор начал греться, раскрутил, а там термопаста сыпется... Но пока так оставил) Может кто подскажет где её брать и сколько стоит?


В магазинах с комплектующими есть точно. Недавно цена стояла 7 тыщав.

----------


## JAHolper

> В магазинах с комплектующими есть точно. Недавно цена стояла 7 тыщав.


купил вчера, пакетик как половина пакетика с маслом из макарон быстрого приготовления.  22 рубля отдал. :\

----------


## SDS

:22 рубля отдал
Это чыих?

----------


## JAHolper

наших)
Кстати, после того как обновил термопасту, перезагрузился один раз и работает уже сутки без перезагрузок, ему явно полегчало.)

----------


## illusion

До подорожания термопаста стоила 5 тысяч маленький тюбик. Иногда процессор перегревается из-за плохой работы кулера. 
У меня от перегрева кулер снялся вместе с платой (иголочки такие). Целый час потихоньку отдирали, чтобы новый кулер поставить.
Почистить от пыли прежде всего. Тоже полегчает.

----------

